# memcheck.exe - common language runtime debugging services



## qprjack (Apr 25, 2007)

I have posted this in two sections, as i believe it applies to them both.

Last week i turned my computer on, and was greeted with this error message? Does anyone know how to solve it?

memcheck.exe - common language runtime debugging services
application has generated an exception that could not be handled

process id=0x5f8(1528), Thread id = 0x5fc(1532)

Click ok to terminate
Click cancel to debug







Regardless of which option i click, nothing happens. When i log in, it takes a long time to load my settings. When i open something yp, it doesn't appear on the toolbar at the bottom. Internet explorer when opens, closes itself, and firefox say it cannot connect. System restore does not run either.

All help appreciated.

Cheers

Jack.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

howdy gprjack,

Do you happen to have an acer pc? It seems that it is part of an ativirus program see below link on how to disable and remove it..

http://global.acer.com/


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Did you just download any system updates or hot fixes?


----------



## gutmanlol (Jun 5, 2007)

hello me new. i have the same problem and i do have an acer comp running pctool antivirus. The problem started when i tried to uninstall the antivirus program due to an error.Now i can only see web pages by having this pctool antivirus installed but without updates. not a lot of use really.I clicked the link you provided but then i am just simply lossed in how to continue as the site does not refer to this problem directly. Can you help with a direct link for me? thanks.


----------

